# Beautiful Family Boxer



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a male boxer between the ages of 2-3, he was purchased as a pup by my neighbor. The dog is house trained, and has good OB for walks in the neighborhood, He is a single gentleman so the dog might be more receptive to a male but gets along with his children and grandchildren. Dog is UTD on all vaccinations. Dogs is still intact and I believe he has copies of the AKC papers from the breeder. Gets along with female dogs and non dominating males.

Hes getting rid of the dog to go back to MD to take care of his mother and cannot bring the dog with him.

Dog is free to a good approved home, The person adopting will be responsible for all shipping cost or is more than welcome to come get him in person.

Please only PM's responses, thanks folks and help will be appreciated the owner and dog are both great and its a sad situation for them.

Will post pictures in a little while.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the inquiries but the owner placed the dog late last night into a family setting with kids and five acres of fenced in yard. :-D


----------

